# Do filters put oxygen in a tank?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious about this. If so how? It seems like years ago in high school science class we learned something but as I said that was a long time ago.LOL


----------



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

depends on what type, if you have a sump/wet/dry then yes because of the water going from the overflow to the filter it creates bubbles on the way down, HOB yes because it does disrupt the surface a little and the least aggitation and bubbles which would put O2 in the water would be a canister. now im not saying this is a great ammount, plus i just like a nice bubble wall in the back of the tank.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

whenever the water surface is agitated then co2 leaves and o2 enters, wet drys or trickle filters are the best since the water drips over media and is constantly being moved around swished and splashed. Money


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Previous responders are correct. If I recall, you have (or want) a planted tank. In planted aquaria, you do not want excess water surface disturbance because it drives off the CO2 that is essential for the plants. So any bubbling devices or excessive filtration is a negative. And plants produce more oxygen than they or the fish assume, so in a planted tank you are not likely to have oxygen deficiency issues unless you are way overstocked with fish or have large fish. Just to keep everything in perspective.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys I knew someone here one have the answers for me. And yes Byron I am thinking about turning my 44 gallon into an all real plant tank. I only have 3 small ones so far but plan on getting more little by little and replaceing my fake ones.


----------



## ron521 (Oct 1, 2009)

I would say that filters help the water turn over, so gas exchange can occur, and increasing the amount of gases (both oxygen and CO2) which are dissolved in the water.
Agitating the surface enhances the gas exchange, so if you have CO2 injection, you would lose CO2 as the gases dissolved in your water attempted to equalize with the atmosphere.


----------

